# Assistance on Getting Started on Trolling



## chardoncrestliner (Dec 19, 2012)

I have a 2011 Crestliner 1800 Superhawk with a 115 hp 2-stroke Mercury engine and have just added a 9.9 hp 4-stroke Big Foot Mercury Kicker which will connect to the 115 hp engine with controls at the helm. I met with Ravenna Marine today and figured out where I want the controls placed at the helm position. 

This was done because my wife and I typically only fish for perch, but she thought we needed a kicker motor so that we could fish smaller inland lakes such as West Branch, Mosquito and Pymatuning in order to get under the hp limit and fish for crappie and walleye on these lakes and also Lake Erie as the Walleye move from the western basin to the eastern basin.

Also added some Traxstech rod holders (one aft port and starboard) and (one bow starboard). 

Got a Gen 2 Lowrance HDS 5 Fishfinder/GPS. Didn&#8217;t go with a larger one, but may upgrade in the future.

Went out and bought two Penn 320 GT trolling rods with braided 30 lb line on it would converts to 0.80 lb so it&#8217;s close to the 10 lb. line used in the Precision Trolling Book.

I&#8217;m using the following rods for perch rods &#8211; Daiwa Shock rods (5&#8217; 10&#8221; long) with Daiwa Shock reels. I&#8217;ve used these for three (3) years and have never had any problems bringing in the perch or for that matter large sheep head. I use 6 pound mono line on these.

I&#8217;m using the following rods on smaller lakes for small walleye, crappie, perch and whatever strays on the line - Only have used these once last year on Pymatuning and Mosquito, and didn&#8217;t have any problems with them &#8211; Shakespeare 6&#8217; 6&#8221; rods (medium action) with Guide Series (make?) reels.

So, I bought some walleye and trolling equipment:
Worm Harnesses;
Luhr Jensen #1 Dipsey Divers (black);
Nitro Jet Divers (black);
½, ¾, 1 ounce and 2 ounce sinkers;
Extra clips for Offshore Tackle Planer Boards for adding weights;
Glow Sticks to attach to Planer Board for the night bite;
Offshore Tackle Planer Boards with Tattle Flag upgrade (extra springs, new clips, rubber bands, etc);
Bottom bouncers;
Duel Lock Snaps;
Reef Runner Ripsticks;
Bombers;
Rapala Fire Tiger and Shiners;
Tadpole Weight.


Any suggestions on other things that I may need, in addition to going out with someone for some experience? Just want to make sure I have some of the basics.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

chardoncrestliner,
I would add some 800 Reef Runners and some Deep Husky Jerks to your list. Go back and read some of the posts recently done in Jim Stedke's winter forum for colors. Myself I will be using mono line until the dipsys come out, then I go to power pro line for my braid. 
Yes go with someone on a teaching trip that will greatly enhance the learning curve for you and your wife.
Best of Luck,
Ron


----------

